

Time to change - samuelm
http://www.samuelmandell.com/time-to-change/

======
oxalo
Most salient point, IMO: "Don't waste time. Don't waste it."

I have plenty of time to do the things I want to do, but most of the time I
just don't have the motivation to get started and just do it. It's easier to
watch TV or play games than to exercise your brain learning something new. 'I
don't have time' is an excuse.

~~~
samuelm
Boy do I hear that. What are some of the things that you want to do but don't
make time for?

~~~
oxalo
Develop a game, either desktop or mobile Develop an app for the Android Wear
watch I have Spend time on electronic music production Fix my M3

The list goes on and on.

~~~
samuelm
If you're interested in having someone help you make those projects
prioritized and structured, and to help keep you accountable to making
progress on them, let me know.

It's part of what I do for people, I help them actually get to these types of
projects and feel like they're redeeming the time that they have.

